# Holy Shit. Winter safety people. GET OFF THE ROAD.



## RedSavage (Jan 19, 2015)

[yt]O7ApxVyskuI[/yt]


Guys, get off the fucking road if there's a wreck ahead of you. God forbid some dumbass trucker driving up behind you trying to drive over black ice like it's a dry summer. 


Be safe out there everyone.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 19, 2015)

My fave is when people driving cars try to race and cut off trucks, acting like a truck driver can just stop on a dime lol


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 19, 2015)

"They have more tires right? So that means they should be able to stop easier!"





-cries-


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 19, 2015)

That was incredible. I thought the trailer was going to have the car for breakfast


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 20, 2015)

Shoulda' had a V8. The tires I mean.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow, What the hell is wrong with the driver in the car??? If I saw that coming in my rear-view mirror, I'd get the fuck out of dodge! No way I'm sitting around for a speeding Big-Rig to clobber my car. I've had a couple spin-outs and skids this year, nothing serious though. I've taken a winter driving course and have snow tires. Freaky though.


----------



## Fopfox (Jan 21, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> Wow, What the hell is wrong with the driver in the car??? If I saw that coming in my rear-view mirror, I'd get the fuck out of dodge! No way I'm sitting around for a speeding Big-Rig to clobber my car. I've had a couple spin-outs and skids this year, nothing serious though. I've taken a winter driving course and have snow tires. Freaky though.



The driver is either a madman or the most chill motherfucker on the planet.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Fopfox said:


> The driver is either a madman or the most chill motherfucker on the planet.



Guess so...


----------



## RailRide (Jan 25, 2015)

Gotta love the "Quality Youtube Commentsâ„¢ ", mostly coming from Russia.

Wanna guess why?

Lemme introduce you to my guilty pleasure...Car Crash Compilation 7. So much material coming out of that part of the world, the channel posts new videos _every day_, often featuring videos date-stamped within 24 hours from publication. 

After a few of these, try this little game "Can you spot the accident before it happens?". Some have actually found it useful training to recognize dangerous situations before they manifest themselves.

---PCJ


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Jan 30, 2015)

Fopfox said:


> The driver is either a madman or the most chill motherfucker on the planet.



I want this to be in my signature so badly.


I feel like I end up in similarly dangerous situations when riding in the car with my sister, who only recently got her license. Her driving style is to lurch forward in little bursts, and then brake. It's really scary. She also _slows down when getting on the freeway_.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 31, 2015)

Worst we usually deal with are trucks stuck in snow.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 26, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Be safe out there everyone.



Indeed.  I've come close myself, only quick reflexes and driving skill making the difference.  Gotta watch that slick pavement!  And the idiot drivers.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 28, 2015)

This is why regulations for double-trailer drivers should be more strict.

And car drivers must realize how heavily loaded trucks can be sometimes. When they start slipping, you don't want to be in their way... Even if ABS and traction control systems are increasingly common in trucks, they're not magic. In fact I think drivers should be trained with vehicles without ABS and traction control first. Those systems cannot replace proper driving.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 28, 2015)

This is why it's wise to have winter fucking tired on your shipping vehicles.


----------

